# Arriving Maui 2 days before TS stay starts- Where to stay?



## heathpack (Jul 7, 2013)

We are staying 2 weeks at the Westin Kaanapali in Nov.  We were planning on arriving one day early and staying on SPG pts in a studio that first night.  Today we had to reschedule our flights (due to schedule change on airlines part) and we are now arriving 2 days early.

We leave LAX at 9:15am and arrive Maui 11:50am.  We'll have to get up 5am-ish, but that's not that early for us.  We're in first class on a direct flight, so we should arrive Maui pretty relaxed and well-rested.  Probably by the time we collect our luggage and get ready to leave the airport, it will be 1 or 1:30ish.

Where should we stay those first 2 nights?  We've never been to Maui.

Option 1: Stay for free at Westin Kaanapali or other SPG property the first two nights.

Option 2:  Drive to Hana and stay there two nights?  Too much to attempt given the late ish start?  Mr. H likes windy road driving and would not be frazzled by the drive.

Option 3:  Stay somewhere near Haleakela so that we can get there early one day.  Enough to do in that area to keep us occupied for 2 nights?

Option 4: Something else?  I'd really rather not try a stop in Oahu or something like that, rebooking the flights seems like too much work.

We like relaxing, mellow, quiet places- wouldnt mind something thats old-timey Hawaiian before we get to Kaanapali & all its modern conveniences.  We also like outdoorsy stuff- hiking, snorkeling, biking.

Ideas?

Thanks,
H


----------



## daventrina (Jul 8, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Ideas?


Option 1: That may very well be the most cost effective option. Moving may be easier, but other options are not bad either.

Option 2: That may be a good bet to try. Not inexpensive, but we have friends that have done that and had a wonderful time. Hana is quiet and laid back. Lots of hiking in the area. Oheo Gulch is in the area.

Option 3:  A stay in South Maui is more near Haleakela. There is more than enough to do in that area to keep us occupied for 2 nights (we could give you a list that may keep you busy for a week). Very different that option 2 in a number of ways but very viable. Some of the best beaches on the Island are in this area. We have stayed in South Maui a number of times before and/or after our stay in Ka'anapali area.

Hard to go wrong with any of these options. 
Agree that changing Islands for 2 days would be a pain, but if you haven't seen Pearl Harbor, may be worth the hassle.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 8, 2013)

Kahului is a good gateway to Haleakala and Hana.  You could stay the first two nights at the new Marriott Courtyard near OGG.  Another good choice is to use MR points and stay at the Wailea Marriott.  My other recommendation is to stay at the Frontier Inn in downtown Lahaina--not as luxurious but a different experience and perfectly located.We have done all three of these and I might tend to favor the Courtyard option the next time.  I would recommend Hana as the best choice except it is very expensive.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I was reading about Hana last night and found a cottage for $200/night including taxes.  Looking at the Courtyard near the airport, rates are higher than that.  So I think Hana could be a fairly reasonably priced option.  

We considered some other mega resort, but we'd always do something like that on points not cash and the only points we have are Starwood and Hyatt.  The Hyatt nights are already earmarked for London.   We could apply for a Marriott Credit card to get Marriott points but we just got the Hyatt card and would have to wait 6 mo (they are both Chase cards).

I still have to investigate south Maui options.

H


----------



## momeason (Jul 8, 2013)

We love Hana and the drive. Be sure to stop at some of the waterfalls on the drive. You can do it on the way there or back. Visit the Black Sand Beach at the State Park, visit the 7 pools and hike through the tall bamboo just past there.
You will not regret visiting the area. We stayed at the state park..very rustic, but fun. Love the area. Do not drive the road at night. Very dark. Great in the day and very scenic.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd vote for Hana based on your arrival time and what I've gleaned from your many previous posts about your interests. The drive is nowhere near as challenging as when it was a deeply rutted and washboard single- lane with a few passing spots. A Hana stay would hasten your transition to 'Hawai'i time'.

An alternative might be to stay in the Kahului or up on the shoulders of Haleakala and going to the volcanic summit area for some hiking if that sounds more interesting to you. The island isn't so big that you can't go to any part of it from any other part in at max, a few hours. Mostly in just a couple. You aren't tied to any one area or activity regardless of where you lay your head at night.

Jim


----------



## GregT (Jul 8, 2013)

HeathPack,

Hana is definitely beautiful, but the drive itself is part of the experience because it is spectacular.  It is a slow/windy drive for 3 hours.  I'm not sure you will enjoy it as much because you will be coming off of a 5.5 hour flight/luggage collection/car rental adventure.

Personally, when I arrive in Maui, I am chomping at the bit to get to a desirable location.   I've had a one or two day transition before when I arrived before check-in at MOC, and I stay at Worldmark Kihei.   It is in South Maui, across the street from a beautiful beach -- and also being in South Maui is preferable if you want to go to Haleakala for sunrise.

We've done this too -- Day 1 (before our bodies adjust), we go to Haleakala for the sunrise, and then connect into the Road to Hana.  It's been a good combination.  Once you are get to Westin Kaanapali, and you start adjusting to the time difference, Haleakala is tougher.

Just a thought?  Let me know if you need to get space in WM Kihei.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 8, 2013)

We usually stay at the Westin Resort. Has a great pool and is right at Whalers Village. Plenty of restaurants at Whalers or you can take the shuttle in to Lahaina for some more great eats!!! We use Starwood points and since we've stayed there for the last 6 years, we usually get upgraded to ocean view. Last year we had friends come in early with us and I got two rooms. They upgraded both rooms to ocean views. I really was surprised!!!


----------



## heathpack (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody for some great ideas.  I also talked to a friend of mine at work and he thought Hana would be great, except for the late start.  He also likes the South Maui idea or Napili.

I got a PM which got me thinking about credit card apps.  Two nights at the Ritz Carlton would be swell or the Fairmont Kea Lani.

Then of course there's the idea of booking a TS by the night using points, might be an option too.  I've been a little swamped a work, though, and haven't had time to think it all through.

Thanks, thats a lot to think about!

H


----------



## momeason (Jul 9, 2013)

Even if you do not enjoy the drive as much the first time, you get to do it again 
as you return. I was so excited to finally get to Hawaii in 1998, I was stoked and ready to go. 
I have been 2 more times since. I am jealous of those that go every year.
Very expensive from the East coast.


----------



## lynne (Jul 9, 2013)

Another option would be the Old Wailuku Inn Bed & Breakfast.  It is not far from the airport, beautiful rooms and great breakfasts.  

http://www.mauiinn.com/packages.htm?gclid=CI-n2_LkobgCFS9dQgodTmcABQ

I stayed here for 10 nights during my husband's surgery.  I can highly recommend it.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Mama's Fish House*

We had to fly in a day early a few years back.  We opted for a stay at the Inn at Mama's Fish House the first day we arrived.  We had two couples so we shared an oceanfront cottage.  The have a studio unit as well though for $175 a night.   Spent the afternoon watching the windsurfers at Ho'Okipa beach before a fab dinner at Mama's. You could do a Haleakala drive or a part of the Hana road instead.  Then, waking up on that little beach without anyone else around was glorious and it put us in line to have breakfast in Paia and go back through Kahului for a Costco run while enroute to busy Ka'anapali.  It is the most splendid welcome to the island and one of the prettiest places on earth in my opinion.

We always plan a meal or cocktails there when we have friends visiting the island and you get a 10% discount on meals if a guest.

http://mamasfishhouse.com/

I am sort of eagerly awaiting the next time I am "forced" to have an extra night on the island due to sketchy frequent flyer flights availability!


----------



## rpw (Jul 9, 2013)

*I like the Haleakala idea*

I always think it's best to do this the first day you arrive.  Your body clock hasn't reset yet and waking up at 2am is fairly easy.

I've been to Hana a couple of times, I think it's the travel, not the destination, that makes it the wonder that it is (although the road is SO much easier to drive than it used to be).  I've never stayed there, although I know they have a very nice (and very expensive) resort there.

I would also suggest MAYBE stopping in Oahu if you've never been there before.  Two days is enough to see some of the "must see" sites.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

The Mama's Fish House Inn sounds like a perfect place to stay that first night.  I never thought of it before, but what an ideal location.  It's very close to the Road to Hana, so you could enjoy the drive the next day.  I would do that one for sure, at least one night.  Sounds perfect.  The area around Mama's is gorgeous, truly breathtaking.  Watching the windsurfers is a lot of fun.  I found it mesmerizing when we sat in our car and watched them one afternoon on our way back from Hana.


----------



## krj9999 (Jul 9, 2013)

My 2 cents.  If you are staying at WKORV for 2 weeks, stay somewhere else on the island the first 2 nights (like Paia or near the airport).  South Maui is not a difficult drive from WKORV for daytripping.

Although not as popular, you could consider volcano sunset (instead of sunrise on another day) on your arrival day after putzing around Paia for a while and grabbing an early dinner (as you'll need sufficient time to travel up to the summit before sunset).  And then make it just a day trip to Hana on your first full day there.

Going to Hana on your arrival day would not be fast, since you are getting a very late start (meaning you will hit more returning traffic coming the opposite direction and slower bridge crossings).

But you could do volcano for sunrise on first full day and then go from there to Hana (either just day trip or one night) as well.


----------



## tug1873 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hanna is great drive but the highway it not something I would want to do after a 5 hour flight.

If your going to take that option think about a tour bus to drive you there and back.

Check the travel sites such as Travelocity or Priceline.
You can find some good deals there for a night or two.
Check out betterbidding.com for last minute hotel purchases.
But if you can stay free and it's cost effective I would do that.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 10, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> Hanna is great drive but the highway it not something I would want to do after a 5 hour flight.


Especially If you're tired. You need to be alert. It's a long (time-wise) and curvy road.

The two times we did the Road to Hana, we were so tired of the curves by the end that we just couldn't turn around and drive back through it again, so we took the southern route back to civilization. Very long days.

But on the flip side, Hana does look like a quaint, relaxing place to spend a couple nights, and this would give you a chance to do the drive back on a separate day. I think that might be the choice I would make if it were me. 

Then again, the Westin is supposed to be incredible. If you haven't been there (or if it's a favorite), that would be very tempting.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2013)

rpw said:


> I always think it's best to do this the first day you arrive.  Your body clock hasn't reset yet and waking up at 2am is fairly easy.


Exactly. For us, our body still thinks 3am is 6am. From the east coast ... it would think it is 9am. (depending if it is DST time or not as Hawaii can't be bothered with DST)

Additionally, remember that if you are SCUBA diving, you can't venture up the mountain within 12-48 hours depending on your dive profiles, comfort level and a number of other things.

One time on a dive boat during our surface interval .... folks were discussing their plans for the afternoon when one gentleman expressed that he and his wife were heading up to the top of Haleakala after the dive. We had just completed a 80 foot 40 min dive at Cathedrals and were getting ready for our second dive of 40 feet for 50 min. Had we not had that discussion almost certainly the fellow would have got bent and been on a $15,000 airplane ride to the Chamber on Oahu.



MichaelColey said:


> Especially If you're tired. You need to be alert. It's a long (time-wise) and curvy road.


Long being 3-4 hours with stopping and rest stops. (we've spent half that time driving from the airport to Ka`anapali so we wouldn't rule out the drive)
At least it is not nearly as narrow and curvy as it was 25 years ago. 

The last 3 time we went to Hana, we cheated and flew:whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2013)

Heathpack and DH arrive OGG noonish after a firstclass ride from the mainland. They would be away from the airport/rent-a-car center by 1pm local. Still plenty of time for a leisurely drive to Hana if they choose to do so- and assuming not too many of those complementary mai-tai's on the plane.

A shorter (less demanding) alternative would be Paia and be ready to strike out to Haleakala the next morning.

Either way, I'd sure like to be faced with the decision.......

Jim


----------



## LJT (Jul 10, 2013)

*We stay in Hana*

Our flights don't coincide with our TS dates so we always have 2 or 3 nights to spend and have done several different things but our favorite is Hana.  If we think we will be tired after the flight we stay the first night near the airport - now that the Marriott Courtyard is open that has been a great option - not much was available before.  We have stayed in B&B's in Paia,  and at the cottages at Mama's but didn't find them as quiet as we would prefer.  We like to spend a night or two in Hana at the beginning of the trip because we don't like making the long drive after we have settled into our TS over on Kaanapali.  We have rented cottages with Tutu's House and Hana accommodations and loved them all!  They are reasonably priced, clean and have views of the water and provide access to the beautiful Hana side of the island at a relaxed pace we really enjoy.  There are several cottage for rent on Hamoa beach that look great as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2013)

And always be aware there could be unexpected delays.  One summer we flew into Kona and were staying in Volcano Village the first night, which is about a 3 hour drive.  No problem since our flight was to arrive around 11 a.m.  But no, we were delayed several hours, got in sometime in the afternoon and were racing to get to Volcano in time for our dinner reservation.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for all these replies.  I've been swamped at work and too busy to post back sooner.  But here's where we are on this:

1.  Hana.  We don't think we'll be too tired and we think we could manage the drive without too much trouble.  HOWEVER, we are reading that an 8am start is best for 2 reasons.  One, there is less traffic, making it more enjoyable for the driver.  Two, road gets light in AM and shade in afternoon, so it's simply more beautiful in the AM.  So we're exploring the idea of staying somewhere like Paia the first night, although honestly that area doesn't look too paradisical to me (and we will be eager to get some paradise ASAP).  Then Hana the second night, but most places have min stays of two nights or more.  Cost: Probably $550-600.

2.  Haleakala.  We really want to take the horseback ride into the crater, plus visit the park and maybe do some hiking.  Either sunrise or sunset at the summit would work for us.  So Kula Lodge or something similar for the first two nights is a real option.  But see above comment on getting straight to paradise.  As striking as Halealaka is, it is no paradise.  Cost: probably $400

3.  I got a suggestion via PM that maybe we should consider Molokai.  I know I said I didnt want to island hop, but this has some appeal on a few grounds.  First, we were thinking of flying over to Molokai anyway for a day trip because we are interested in the mule ride down into the former leper colony. Second, we will already be at the airport, so hopping the plane to Molokai seems fairly efficient.  However, it does not seem like there's too much to do in Molokai.  Right now, I think the original idea of the day trip to Molokai seems best.  Anybody have any thoughts on this?  Cost: probably $500

4.  I got another PM that maybe I can apply for another Chase card now after all.  Which means between Mr H and I, we should be able to get 100k Marriott points and could maybe stay 2 nights at the Ritz Carlton.  However, we'd have to spend $6k on the cards in the next 3 months.  Doable but then I'm not sure if the RC would have award nights available by the time we finish that spend in say mid-late Oct (2 weeks before the trip).  We could also I think try something similar with Fairmont Hotels for the Fairmont Kea Lani in south Maui.  Are any TUGGERS familiar with either of these properties, either as places to stay or award night availability?  Cost: free, but decreases my ability to sign up for credit cards to get airline miles and our airline mile stores are depleted.

Thanks again everybody for all the great first hand advice!

H


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2013)

A couple of people have mentioned a place near Mama's Fish House, which would be close to Paia.  It sounded like a great place for an overnight stay.

We stayed a week on Molokai.  I loved it, the rest of the family not so much.  If you main intent is Kalaupapa, then you can easily do it in a day trip.


----------



## lizap (Jul 13, 2013)

I wouldn't drive to Hana the firsy day. Just too much, you need to take your time on this magnificent drive.  We always eat at Mama's Fish House-the best.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 13, 2013)

Luanne said:


> A couple of people have mentioned a place near Mama's Fish House, which would be close to Paia.  It sounded like a great place for an overnight stay.
> 
> We stayed a week on Molokai.  I loved it, the rest of the family not so much.  If you main intent is Kalaupapa, then you can easily do it in a day trip.



Yes, I know where Mama's is, but it looks like the Inn itself is in the middle of a tight complex of buildings, which is why I said it looks like "less than paradise."  Maybe google maps is making it look more congested than it actually is, however.

What were the pros and cons of Molokai as you see them?  I understand it is not a very friendly island and visitors are tolerated more than welcome; that aspect makes us feel like maybe we should just go for the day.  It looks very beautiful and peaceful, however, both of which we like. 

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 13, 2013)

lizap said:


> I wouldn't drive to Hana the firsy day. Just too much, you need to take your time on this magnificent drive.  We always eat at Mama's Fish House-the best.



Yes, not driving to Hana until day 2 is what I just wrote in my most recent post.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2013)

Those are not really buildings near Mama's, they are houses.  Very nice houses.  I cannot really think of any buildings near there.  Beautiful place.  I would stay there in a heartbeat, if the price was right. 

Mama's is a place to eat once per trip, or every-other trip, but we would go broke eating there more often.  Our son-in-law's dad loved Mama's.  That is all he talks about when asked how Maui was.  He loved Mama's.  They have been to Maui one week, and I think they were more entranced by the restaurant than the island.  I really don't get it.


----------



## calgal (Jul 13, 2013)

*Lanai?*

Not an inexpensive option, but two days on Lanai would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Yes, I know where Mama's is, but it looks like the Inn itself is in the middle of a tight complex of buildings, which is why I said it looks like "less than paradise."  Maybe google maps is making it look more congested than it actually is, however.


I was basing this on some recommendation that were posted earlier in this thread.  Haven't stayed there myself, but it sounds like the folks who have really liked it.



> What were the pros and cons of Molokai as you see them?  I understand it is not a very friendly island and visitors are tolerated more than welcome; that aspect makes us feel like maybe we should just go for the day.  It looks very beautiful and peaceful, however, both of which we like.
> 
> H


The pros, for me, to Molokai was the beauty of parts of the island, and how quiet it was.

The cons were, you had to drive to get to anyplace you could shop or eat.  We stayed at the only timeshares on the island which are in an area that has pretty much closed down.  There is a golf course there, it seems to be open and closed from time to time.  When we stayed the Molokai Ranch was operating and he went over there for dinner every night.  They had a good bar menu as well as a restaurant.  That has completely closed down so the only place to eat is in the main town.

If I were going for one night I'd try to stay on a Friday night and stay at the Molokai Hotel.  On Friday nights local musicians come in and the bar is closed down for them to play and perform.  It's probably the most fun thing we did while we were there, except for the tour of Kalaupapa.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 13, 2013)

calgal said:


> Not an inexpensive option, but two days on Lanai would be pretty sweet.



Aw, man!  Now the possibilites are escalating.  The Hotel Lanai looks super cute and is reasonably priced.  Only $30 for the ferry over, too.  But the ferry leaves from Lahaina and it doesnt make sense for us to rent a car at the airport and then go to Lanai for 2 days.  I will have to price out flights.  I'm not sure the logistics will work well for flying though unless we just bring two carryons.  Which is a possibility since we'll have the washer/dryer at the Westin Kaanapali.

But seriously, thanks for this idea, its a good one.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 13, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I was basing this on some recommendation that were posted earlier in this thread.  Haven't stayed there myself, but it sounds like the folks who have really liked it.
> 
> 
> The pros, for me, to Molokai was the beauty of parts of the island, and how quiet it was.
> ...



Would you say the we should exclude the West End from consideration entirely?  I did find a sweet little oceanfront studio with a kitchen for a good price.  Its way out near Ke Nani Kai.  It looks beautiful and tranquil- but maybe too remote to be logistically reasonable?  By "Hotel Molokai" are you referring to the "Aqua Hotel Molokai?"

H


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Would you say the we should exclude the West End from consideration entirely?  I did find a sweet little oceanfront studio with a kitchen for a good price.  Its way out near Ke Nani Kai.  It looks beautiful and tranquil- but maybe too remote to be logistically reasonable?  By "Hotel Molokai" are you referring to the "Aqua Hotel Molokai?"
> 
> H



If you stay out that far you will be driving into town each time you want groceries, or to go out to eat.  As I recall it was at least 30 minutes each way.  

I've only heard of the Hotel Molokai.  It looks like the same place.  Maybe they've changed their name.


----------



## Newportbeach (Jul 14, 2013)

I would head to Lahaina and catch the 4:00 Ferry to Lanai.  Two world class hotel, but also a moderate priced hotel in Lanai City.  Lanai is a perfect escape and it is easy and cheap to get to.  Hana is a place you can easily drive to during your two week stay, so there is no need to rush there your first day.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 14, 2013)

heathpack said:


> HOWEVER, we are reading that an 8am start is best for 2 reasons. H


Keep in mind that most all of those folks will be driving to Hana and then returning. Yours would be a oneway trip. So. getting an early start wouldn't be as big a deal.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2013)

heathpack said:


> 1.  Hana.  We don't think we'll be too tired and we think we could manage the drive without too much trouble.  HOWEVER, we are reading that an 8am start is best for 2 reasons.  One, there is less traffic, making it more enjoyable for the driver.  Two, road gets light in AM and shade in afternoon, so it's simply more beautiful in the AM.





daventrina said:


> Keep in mind that most all of those folks will be driving to Hana and then returning. Yours would be a oneway trip. So. getting an early start wouldn't be as big a deal.


Also keep in mind that you can flip things around.  You're thinking of taking a leisurely drive through, stopping to look at everything on your way to Hana, then driving out a day or two later.  Instead, you could drive in after you arrive, spend a relaxing day in Hana, then take an earlier, leisurely drive back, with plenty of time to stop to smell the roses.

It sounds like you have lots of great choices, though, and I doubt you'll be disappointed with any of them.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Instead, you could drive in after you arrive, spend a relaxing day in Hana, then take an earlier, leisurely drive back, with plenty of time to stop to smell the roses.


The BIG advantage of that is you start before noon is there would be very little traffic going your way and few people would have made to to Wai'anapanapa if you leave before 9.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 14, 2013)

Subject to change, we've decided to stay the first night at the Inn at Mamas Fish House.  Then we will drive to Hana the next am, then on to our original extra (SPG award) night at Westin Kaanapali.  Short of adding a second free night at the Westin or other Sheraton, this was the cheapest option.

Lanai- Cab from airport to ferry $65 with tip, RT ferry for 2 $60, 2 nights at Lanai Hotel $450, 2-day car rental on Lanai $350, ?? for transport from ferry to hotel.  Total around $925.  More than we'd want to spend for 2 nights.

Hana overnight- in the end, the only hotel that really appealed to us was the Travassa.  Including taxes and $80 (yikes) per night resort fee, this is $600/night.  Almost twice the cost of the Ritz or Fairmont.

Molokai- just seemed too difficult, probably similar in cost to Lanai

Haleakala- really didn't feel right to arrive tropical paradise and then immediately drive somewhere cool and spartan.  We can pretty reasonably do this as a day trip, I think.  Morning horseback ride into the crater, then afternoon at the park and then sunset at the summit.

Thanks again, everyone.  

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 1, 2013)

Update- Last year we lost Gold status with SPG but got an email two weeks ago that we'd spent our way back in.  The email came with a surprise "gift" of 25% off any award stay up to 5 days between now & March.

So we booked two nights at the Maui Sheraton for 18,000 Starpoints total, plus $30/night resort fee. Cancelled our night at Mamas and the extra studio night at WKORVN.  We don't get to stay in another part of the island, but this was definately the cheapest option in terms of cash outlay.

Thanks again for the help!

H


----------

